# Air bubbles in pups



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

As the subject says air bubbles in pups.

I noticed in a few litters I have had there has been evidence of the stomach area full of air as in an air bubble just beneath the skin next to the stomach but not the stomach itself, I normaly cull these as routine but I have let a few run through but with negative success as they mostly all develope a pot belly and are culled. 
is this a normal thing or is it a problem?? if so what causes it??


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Have to say in my experience Ive never seen this. Is this limited to any particular variety?


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup only the Banded litters so far but to be fair the affected mice look crap anyway so may well be due to bad fetal developement.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I assumed it would be the banded for some reason. I think i've read something about colon issues with bandeds, maybe the air bubble is trapped gas within abnormally formed colon.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never seen this either (including when I bred bandeds) so not sure what to make of it. I will be interested to know if you solve the mystery.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can recount a gruesome tale that has similarities.When I first had mice and tried to save everything instead of culling I had this experience with three adult does not at the same time and not the same variety.All 3 were heavily pregnant,like tennis balls but each became more and more ill until the only kind thing to do was to put them out of their misery.Now for the gruesome .As the pregnancy in each case was so advanced I had the mad idea that after culling I might be able to save the babies with a DIY cesar.However when opened up the does were all empty of babies,not pregnant at all but in each case the intestines were hugely inflated with air,literally like an inflated balloon,the whole curly wurly lot of them.Can't quite believe I did that but there you go .What the cause was I don't know and neither do I know if it still occurs as I no longer try to save anything that has little chance of survival .


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Yet again sorry for slow response been unable to get on site yet again.

Very surprised you never had this happen Cait as I thought it was just a Banded thing as it seems to only affect rubbish mice not the missmarked but real rubbish as in runts or extreme charlies in particular so not really an issue as these mice would be culled anyway just wondered out of curiosity.

Sarah your operation sounds gross but gotta admit the thought has crossed my mind once or twice but thought it better to pass lol..


----------

